# The Largest Known Dart Frog?



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

Hello again, everyone! Are there any records of the truly biggest dart frogs? I've heard a load of conflicting info but wondered if anyone knew the truth.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

I don't think there are any real, verified records of what is the largest dart frog. I think by length the largest morphs of trivittatus may have it, and by weight it would probably be tinctorius.


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

you may need to narrow down your search,"dart" isnt too specific as the ones used for darts are terribilis, bicolor and auros of which terribilis would be the largest


----------



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

josh raysin said:


> you may need to narrow down your search,"dart" isnt too specific


Sorry about that, I just meant all dendrobatids in general.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

silverstonei females are pretty big. weightwise i think they may have it. there comparable to a leopard frog.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Having seen silverstonei females, I would not be surprised if they come out on top.

Bill


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

If its not E. silverstonei then its most definately P. terribilis females. Those ladies get BIG.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

A friend of mine keeps E. silverstonei, and told me he recently saw a pair of D. tinctorius 'citronella' that dwarfed any darts he had ever seen. Hands down bigger than terribilis, as that was the exact question I asked him. 

It definitely surprised me, but if he said it's so, I would vouch for him.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Homer said:


> A friend of mine keeps E. silverstonei, and told me he recently saw a pair of D. tinctorius 'citronella' that dwarfed any darts he had ever seen. Hands down bigger than terribilis, as that was the exact question I asked him.
> 
> It definitely surprised me, but if he said it's so, I would vouch for him.


Maybe he's never SEEN a fully grown female gravid P. terribilis or E. trivittatus for that matter.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Frogtofall said:


> Homer said:
> 
> 
> > A friend of mine keeps E. silverstonei, and told me he recently saw a pair of D. tinctorius 'citronella' that dwarfed any darts he had ever seen. Hands down bigger than terribilis, as that was the exact question I asked him.
> ...


 :lol: I don't think that's the problem. :lol: Hey, Adam, did you snap any pics of that big Citronella that you saw recently?


----------

